# STA-RITE IMPELLER C105-92PKB



## rcgreenlawn (Oct 7, 2018)

Having a hard time finding Sta-Rite/Pentair/A.O.Smith Impeller C105-92PKB for 1 HP motor USQ1101 for my lawn irrigation.
Wondering if part number has a newer equivalent or another similar impeller can be used for my irrigation.
I find the part number in Pentair Owner manual of which I am attaching schematic and parts list.
thanks


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

http://www.floridapumpservice.com/sta-rite-c105-92pkb-impeller


----------



## rcgreenlawn (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you.


----------

